# Do you refresh old chew bones?



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think I'd let my dogs eat anything that was soaked in bleach, but that's just me.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Taz Monkey said:


> I don't think I'd let my dogs eat anything that was soaked in bleach, but that's just me.


They were well rinsed. Washed and boiled.

I would never do anything to endanger my dogs. :no:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I know what you mean about having nylabones all over the house. You don't realize how many you have until you clean the yard, look under every piece of furniture... you're not kidding about the $100 worth of bones!!

We'll soak them and scrub them/dishwasher to get them clean. They are always interested in the regular bone shaped nylabone- they aren't always thrilled with the other shapes such as dinosaur or the round green ended one. Sometimes we'll rub a little peanut butter on it or just forget it and leave it in the toy basket. Those ones usually get carried around to greet people but they seldom chew on those ones.

We only toss them if they're too small and are dangerous to have in the house.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

A dishwasher would make the process easier, but alas, we don't have one.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll usually just scrub them well. I would be concerned about hot/boiling water degrading the plastic on products not specifically labeled to be washed that way. 

When things get really nasty I might wash with dish soap, rinse well, and leave outside on a table for a week or two before giving them back to the dogs.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Small amounts of bleach won't hurt anything, we keep some in our earthquake kit for water purification just in case it's needed. I've also always heard it's one of the only things that will destroy the Parvo Virus.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

I toss mine all in the washer machine (Jaxson has a lot of stuffies too). The washer makes some funny noises when the bones spin around but other then that they all come out clean. Some stuffies need a day or so to dry out and make the noise again but Jaxson doesnt mind.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

We soak our in a sink with the hottest tap water and a little detergent (either laundry or dish) for about a half hour, then scrub them, rinse well and let air dry for a few days before putting them in the toy box for the next rotation. I have put them in the top rack of the dishwasher too.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have never bleached Nylabones or any others it has never occurred to me, just wash then boil in stock and had no problem.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of the bones I found in the yard were pretty nasty. I used the bleach just to make sure no bad germs stayed on them.


----------



## mad deranged women (Mar 26, 2010)

dishwasher works for me :wavey:

i love my dishwasher


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

KatieandAngie said:


> I've also always heard it's one of the only things that will destroy the Parvo Virus.


We had a vet from a big university hospital give a talk on sanitation... she stressed that despite popular belief, parvo is not destoryed by bleach, the only type of sanitizer for that is a "quat". A quick google search does come up with a lot of sites saying bleach is effective.....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I scrub and boil them, then add some chicken broth... They never quite get totally clean... But much better than before. I would not be worried about the bleach prior to boiling and scrubbing, heck they probably come in more contact with the bleach used to wash cloths!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I just have two nylabones for Ranger and one when gets too worn down with sharp corners, I toss it. I only keep them inside so they never get too dirty and when it seems like he's losing interest I smear some peanut butter in the larger holes. I'll have to try boiling it in chicken stock!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> I don't think I'd let my dogs eat anything that was soaked in bleach, but that's just me.


That is how resturants clean their dishes. As long as they are rinsed they are fine.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Every month or so I will gather up the Nylabones (only the hard one's) and boil them in a big pot for about 20 minutes.

When I used Tennis Balls, I used to just run them through the washer with about 1/4 of a soap load, a second wash with no soap, then toss them in the dryer. Yes, it was noisy as hell LOL

I will probably boil the ZogoFlex toys too, but I need to test on one before I do it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

You can't throw away old Nylabones. You would be depriving yourself of the (eventual) pleasure of stepping on one in the middle of the night while headed for the Can, and if you are really lucky, you rip your foot open good enough to have to go to the emergency room for stitches!





CarolinaCasey said:


> I know what you mean about having nylabones all over the house. You don't realize how many you have until you clean the yard, look under every piece of furniture... you're not kidding about the $100 worth of bones!!
> 
> We'll soak them and scrub them/dishwasher to get them clean. They are always interested in the regular bone shaped nylabone- they aren't always thrilled with the other shapes such as dinosaur or the round green ended one. Sometimes we'll rub a little peanut butter on it or just forget it and leave it in the toy basket. Those ones usually get carried around to greet people but they seldom chew on those ones.
> 
> We only toss them if they're too small and are dangerous to have in the house.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> You can't throw away old Nylabones. You would be depriving yourself of the (eventual) pleasure of stepping on one in the middle of the night while headed for the Can, and if you are really lucky, you rip your foot open good enough to have to go to the emergency room for stitches!


Lolol, at one point I attempted to smooth them with a sanding drum on my Dremel....**** those hurt when stepped on!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Having one dropped on your bare foot ain't no party either. 'Specially since I don't have any nails on my big toes (the Navy ripped them out).


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ripped them out???!!! Some torture procedure, I'm guessing, lol. 
You in particular have to watch your tootsies, right?

But yes, dropped, trod on, toe stubbed against....they are not my fav dog toy. And how do the pups not get bloody gums?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, two things the Navy does not like and will not treat. Wisdom Teeth and ingrown Toe Nails. You get em', and they are gone.



moverking said:


> Ripped them out???!!! Some torture procedure, I'm guessing, lol.
> You in particular have to watch your tootsies, right?
> 
> But yes, dropped, trod on, toe stubbed against....they are not my fav dog toy. And how do the pups not get bloody gums?


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Wouldnt all that boiling make them brittle! I throw em away and buy new, maybe _I_ _need_ to recycle too


----------

